# Qualifying for Lime Rock



## Product (May 15, 2008)

Scott Sharp,of indy fame,takes the top spot with his Highcroft Patron Acura ARX with 2-time Cart champion Gil De Ferran and co. taking P2 also with his Acura ARX.Audi's Werner/Luhr combo will start in the 3rd position.Having alittle bit of trouble Pirro/Capello will start at P9.
After qualifying the grid will look like this:
1. Scott Sharp, Jupiter, FL; David Brabham, Australia; Acura ARX-01B (P2), 46.696, 115.64
2. Gil de Ferran, Brazil; Simon Pagenaud, France; Acura ARX-01B (P2), 47.082, 114.69
3. Marco Werner, Germany; Lucas Luhr, Germany; Audi AG R10/TDI (P1), 47.104, 114.64
4. Sascha Maassen, Germany; Patrick Long, Oak Park, CA; Porsche RS Spyder (P2), 47.177, 114.46
5. Timo Bernhard, Germany; Romain Dumas, France; Porsche RS Spyder (P2), 47.240, 114.31
6. Luis Diaz, Mexico; Adrian Fernandez, Mexico; Acura ARX-01B (P2), 47.264, 114.25
7. Franck Montagny, Brignoles France; Marco Andretti, Nazareth, PA; Acura ARX-01B (P2), 47.313, 114.13
8. Butch Leitzinger, State College, PA; Marino Franchitti, Scotland; Porsche RS Spyder (P2), 47.325, 114.10
9. Dindo Capello, Italy; Emanuele Pirro, Italy; Audi AG R10/TDI (P1), 47.403, 113.92
10. Chris Dyson, Pleasant Valley, NY; Guy Smith, England; Porsche RS Spyder (P2), 47.651, 113.32
11. Ben Devlin, England; Gerardo Bonilla, Orlando, FL; Lola B07/46-Mazda MZR-R (P2), 49.251, 109.64
12. Olivier Beretta, Monaco; Oliver Gavin, England; Corvette C6.R (GT1), 52.792, 102.29
13. Johnny O'Connell, Flowery Branch, GA; Jan Magnussen, Denmark; Corvette C6.R (GT1), 53.039, 101.81
14. Dirk Werner, Germany; Richard Westbrook, England; Porsche 911 GT3 RSR (GT2), 54.154, 99.72
15. Mika Salo, Finland; Jaime Melo, Brazil; Ferrari F430 GT (GT2), 54.720, 98.68
16. Dominik Farnbacher, Germany; Dirk Mueller, Germany; Ferrari F430 GT (GT2), 54.824, 98.50
17. Wolf Henzler, Germany; Joerg Bergmeister, Germany; Porsche 911 GT3 RSR (GT2), 54.932, 98.30
18. Johannes van Overbeek, San Francisco, CA; Patrick Pilet, France; Porsche 911 GT3 RSR (GT2), 54.971, 98.23
19. Tommy Milner, Leesburg, VA; Tom Sutherland, Los Gatos, CA; Panoz Esperante Ford (GT2), 55.312, 97.63
20. Harrison Brix, San Jose, CA; Patrick Friesacher, Austria; Ferrari F430 GT (GT2), 55.458, 97.37
21. Seth Neiman, Burlingame, CA; Darren Law, Phoenix, AZ; Porsche 911 GT3 RSR (GT2), 55.466, 97.36
22. Jonny Cocker, UK; Paul Drayson, London, UK; Aston Martin Vantage (GT2), 57.409, 94.06
23. Tim Pappas, Boston, MA; Anthony Lazzaro, Acworth, GA; Doran Ford GT-R (GT2), 57.724, 93.55
24. Joel Feinberg, Ft. Lauderdale, FL; Chris Hall, Daytona, FL; Dodge Viper Comp Coupe (GT2), 58.508, 92.30
25. Jon Field, Dublin, OH; Clint Field, Dublin, OH; Richard Berry, Evergreen, CO; Lola B06/10 AER (P1), No Time
26. Alex Figge, Hollywood, CA; Jim Tafel, Alpharetta, GA; Ferrari F430 GT (GT2), No Time
27. Terry Borcheller, Vero Beach, FL; Chapman Ducote, Miami, FL; Aston Martin DBR9 (GT1), No Time
28. David Murry, Cumming, GA; David Robertson, Ray, MI; Andrea Robertson, Ray, MI; Doran Ford GT-R (GT2), No Time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Qualifying for Lime Rock (Product)*

Were you at the race?


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Qualifying for Lime Rock ([email protected])*

I was not i went to the st pete race.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Qualifying for Lime Rock (Product)*

I was there. I usually go there as it's the closest race to me geographically. It was too bad about Dindo's collision as they had a solid lead.


----------

